# My Pygocentrus Piraya



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

hello guys, post some pictures of my new tenant, a pygocentrus Piraya of about 7-8cm.









ps:excuse the poor quality of the photos but were made with the neon lights off

















more photos soon


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice piraya


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

Sweet piraya, what's in the other bag?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

First pic looks like a natt. Nice pick up.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks bigger than 8cm. Nice little flame action going on already. Looks like same fish in both pics to me. Looks awesome!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks guys, you see two envelopes in the box in there because the Piraya a friend of mine, the fish is still very young but already has enough flame photos marked although you can not see well, will post new photos as soon as environmental.


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

Did you buy them from amazon exotic import? I have bought my piraya's and red (reticulated) also from him.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

j0rrit said:


> Did you buy them from amazon exotic import? I have bought my piraya's and red (reticulated) also from him.


if you say amazon imported into Germany then I took it from them


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice one, your piraya on the last pic, has the same flames of mine.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats









congrats


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank's









I will keep you updated with photos on its growth


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful Piraya!!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank's


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

one video:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a hungry Piraya... beautiful fish


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice!









One day mine will eat like that!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love the flames on that piraya


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice Piraya!...Excellent pickup!!....He rocks like a MOTORHEAD concert!!!...


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank' guy


----------

